# if i don't put the father on the birth certificate...



## stephanie20

....what will he have to do to get rights to the child?

I don't want him on it as he was abusive and controlling with me, he took money off me, had my name on all the bills etc.

He's also admitted to dealing cocaine before he met me, he stopped while we were together but now hes admitted to dealing weed to get money for the baby. At my first scan he told me to have an abortion and then lied saying his whole family wanted me to have an abortion to try and talk me into it. I don't want him near my daughter at all D: I am 22 weeks pregnant atm, just wanna know what he'd have to do in order to see her if he isn't on the birth certificate.

Thanks :)


----------



## mkm1083

Probably a DNA test and I'm thinking he'll have to petition the court to be allowed access. If you go into the court with ammunition against him (with actual proof if at all possible) you'll have an easier time getting access denied. Courts are starting to respect that fathers have rights too though so be prepared for a battle.


----------



## teal

As far as I'm aware he would have to take you to court and request a dna test. 

Definitely keep a note of everything :hugs: xx


----------



## Lemonflower

How long would it take for a father to get a DNA test? Once it comes back that he is the father does he then get put on the birth certificate. X


----------



## ravenmel

It's going to be hard because if you don't put his name on and his wants it on there chances are he'll get it.

All he has to do is apply to court who will order a DNA test and unless his a serial killer or something else crazy, they'll likely grant his request. System is trying to be fair to dad now too, so he'll have parental rights too


----------



## Snowball

He won't get any rights if he's not on the BC. He can get a DNA and legally get it put on but unless he's not working he won't get legal aid so it'll cost him.

As to time span... Even once his name is on there, he's then got to apply for access which can take months/years dependant on how amicable the parents are or if there is any issues re welfare.


----------

